# being offered this puppy



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

what do you guys think of this puppy. from a very good breeder 4mths old


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Cute, but he looks a lot younger than 4 mos. My dog is four months, almost 19 wks and she looked like that when we got her, at 13 wks. Thick, short legs. Looks like he's still got his puppy fur in, he's still short, not long,... not sure how to say it. Zeva is starting to get lanky on me now. Looks like he's kinda long haired too. 

I'm by no means an expert, I'm just saying what I see.. 

This is a pix I just took of Zeva. She is 36lbs.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Don't you already have a pup around that age and didn't you have a friend trying to give you his dog?


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

my friend already sold his dog. 
this is a female. 
i do have a male around this age so im looking for a female pup.
mom and dad pedigree
dam Adita Von Steinbach
sire Egan Vom Dach Haus

i dont know how to check the pedigrees if someone can help me out that would be awesome. thanks


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Having 2 pups the same age is a lot of work and money.Also if you have the 2 you can't put as much needed time into training with them. Do you plan on spaying and neutering both animals? Your talking hundreds of dollars around the same time to get them both done.
Just giving you something to think about so you don't get in over your head with the 2 dogs.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I 2nd what Allie said. Two dogs so close in age are twice the work and expense. Trust me!! Altho I adopted both of mine at a later age, I still had to have them altered very close together and it was not easy on the pocketbook. Training is very difficult with two pups of any age IMO. My two are 3.5 months apart and to train them, I first have to seperate them, which causes problems of its own because they are so bonded to each other. The dirt and mud in the house is double, the wall washing is double, the cost of food is ...double! Vet expenses other than the sapy and nuetering-Double usually. It takes a LOT out of me to manage the two of them. 

On a positive note, your boy is half brother to my boy


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

if do i do end up getting her i ll spay her bcz she is gonna be on non-breeding contract. im not gonna neuter shane until he is mature enough. i work 20 hours a week and well supported by my family.


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

lol she is a female







(zisso)


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Why do you want two puppies? The really good breeders I know would not try to place a second puppy into such a situation. Why is the pup to be given away?

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=2043

excerpt quote from above link:

Not exactly. Expert breeders are careful about placing two puppies together in one home, because they know how much work it is to raise both of them properly. An improperly raised puppy can wind up homeless when the little and cute stage wears off and the defense drives begin to mature. Even dogs who don’t become aggressive can become too rowdy for the family, if they weren’t given the right training early.

Puppies are individuals and each puppy needs a good upbringing. This includes plenty of good experiences with people, places and things. It includes plenty of training and plenty of conditioning to being touched and handled by humans. Much of this work must be done with the puppy one-on-one, away from any other dogs in the household. How is this accomplished?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

looks like a coatie.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have the space and the money for two puppies... still would not choose to do it because of what each puppy needs in its upbringing.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what samba said))


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I am with Samba on this one. One puppy at a time. Spend lots of time with the pup you have already, socialize, train, raise him right and then get another one down the road. There will always be more puppies ...


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

no i would not get this puppy.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Ali, you have one puppy at home and you are frantically searching for another. PLEASE invest your time, energy, effort, and money into socializing and training your current puppy. When your current pup is about two or three years of age and trained to your satisfaction (very few behavior issues), THEN consider another puppy. That would be the wisest move possible. Shane has not hit the stage in life where he makes you want to scream bloody murder (teenage stage) and to have him and another pup of a similar age will all but drive you insane. 

For the best interests of Shane, focus on Shane. He is depending on you.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

When I was a child I got a Siberan Husky. My sister cried because she wanted one, too. So my father went and got another littermate of the dog I had. BIG MISTAKE.

At the time, we did not have the knowledge that it took to do right by two puppies. What happened was that they bonded more to each other (because we were unaware of the individual time both puppies needed for the human bond to form) than to us. It lasted throughout their lives. 

There were other problems as well but that was a big one. It's hard to train, socialize, and give adequate individual attention to two puppies at the same time. And we could afford it so finances were the least of it.

I would NOT get the second dog. And, IMO, any breeder trying to give a puppy to a household with another puppy is suspect.

I have two males that are 3 years apart and that worked well. I was able to devote all my time to creating a well-adjusted, well socialized, well trained dog before I got my second puppy. And there is nothing better than watching my adult dog teach my pupppy his perfect manners. LOL!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SambaI have the space and the money for two puppies... still would not choose to do it because of what each puppy needs in its upbringing.


Ditto here. I'm very curious as to who this breeder is and why the dog is being offered for free.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't believe he said it was free.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

> Quote: I don't believe he said it was free.


Ooops my mistake - you are right - it doesn't say that anywhere. I guess I assumed since price was an issue with the last pup...my bad.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Arycrest
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: ali... i would spay her right away but it cost around 250-300 n i wont be getting that much untill 2-3 months. and if i wait maybe someone else buy her, so im really confused
> ...





> Originally Posted By: aliif do i do end up getting her i ll spay her bcz she is gonna be on non-breeding contract. im not gonna neuter shane until he is mature enough. i work 20 hours a week and well supported by my family.


I hate to repeat myself, but if you couldn't afford to spend $250/$300 to spay the other pup you were considering getting a few days ago, then you really shouldn't be getting another puppy at this time. You never know when you might have an unforeseen emergency with Shane. IMHO I think that you should keep the money in the bank just in case you might need it.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1341898


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I am unsure why you feel you need another puppy? Truly you have received some good feedback here. It's not just about money here, its about giving a puppy the time in needs during its development. Getting one puppy through it's teen age stage is hard enough....but two? I wouldnt want to do this without a lot of help.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe I missed this in an earlier post but what happened to the lab puppy that your parents gave you for christmas?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Well, let's say I'd be hesitant... at best!

Two GSDs + same age = lot's of training time and $$$

I have two normally healthy, young GSDs and just paid $800 at the vet









Made me think that breeders need to be very careful when placing a pup.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08Maybe I missed this in an earlier post but what happened to the lab puppy that your parents gave you for christmas?


I looked through his posts best I could and I only found one reference to the pup.Wonder where it is?
Why are all the pups you've been looking to get around 4-5 months old?
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1313396#Post1313396


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I thought I read somewhere that a relative took the lab puppy because TWO puppies were going to be TOO much)


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Here's that post,I missed that.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1315750&page=0&fpart=2


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: alimy friend already sold his dog.
> this is a female.
> i do have a male around this age so im looking for a female pup.
> mom and dad pedigree
> ...


Don't do it.

I'm sure you aren't getting her to breed with your male. Since both are too young to ever think about how they will be as adults, and so know it would be a great breeding match. 

And most responsible breeders would refuse to give another puppy to someone with a puppy (so I'd be concerned about how good the breeder is) 2 Puppies = Bad Idea#1 plus 2 Puppies = Bad Idea #2 

Did you want a long coated puppy? She's a longcoat, may be why the breeder couldn't sell her to anyone else.

LOVE, enjoy, exercise and train the puppy you have to make HIM 'be all that he can be'. Spend your money on training and socialization things, NOT 'wasting' it on another puppy.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

This breeder produces a lot of Long Coats. Z is one of them. They also produce stock coats but from what I have seen before on their website the do throw a good deal of coaties.

I am still with the others here Ali, and have to say that one puppy is enough. You have plenty of time in the future to get another puppy. What are you going to do with two pups when they reach the butthead stage and you have to be at work all day?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have not kept up with ali's puppy quest but I would ditto the "don't do it" crowd. Very expensive, too time consuming and I can almost guarantee they will not get the level of training and exercise they need if you have 2 the same age.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

I cant even fathom having 2 puppies at the same time! I am often at my wits end with the little booger I have now, and to double that???!!!! YIKES!!!!!! No way!! Stick with one pup, raise him right, and when he is older and all the really hard work is done, you can consider adding a new pup to the family.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

two puppies bonding= less listening to you. I can understand if you're well supported by your parents right now, but from your posts you sound young (to me, anyways.) and your parents won't always be there to support you and your dogs. Unless you're making 30+ an hour, 20 hours isn't all that much. I make less than 800 bi-weekly and I work 40.
not judging because I'm almost 18 myself and dove into getting myself a puppy, who I 100% support and am financially and in all other aspects, responsible for.
If you've never personally owned a GSD, maybe wait until Shane gets older. I don't plan on even touching on the thought of another puppy until Vida is 2.. maybe 3. Or maybe when I'm in a better financial situation where I KNOW if she got HD or something I could afford the hip replacement and not have to put her down.
And what happened to the lab puppy? I don't think it's at all fair of you to get rid of that puppy, then get a different breed that you wanted and then keep going with it.
It sounds weird to me that you're being 'offered' this puppy. For how much? As I recall, you didn't want to spend a great deal on Shane, or another puppy. Please don't get another puppy because you're getting a good deal. There will always be gorgeous, loving, healthy GSD puppies.. more to go around than wanted.
Try a shelter if you want a puppy.


----------

